# PRP injections



## lokster (Jan 21, 2011)

New to the site - Hello All.

I have been a dedicated lifter for the last 15 years and have been struck down by bicep tendonitis, again.  Had a bicep tenodesis (where they cut and move tendon) 1.5yrs ago which helped for a short while but has come back again.  I have been on strong anti inflam's prescribed by my OS for the last couple of months.  Helped a small bit but now they have stopped working.  Interested in knowing whether anyone has any experience with PRP injections in the bicep tendon.  How many injections have you had and how long were you out of action and DID IT WORK.

THanks for having a look

RB


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*lokster* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------

